# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chuyến bay trực tiếp đầu tiên từ Busan – Đà Nẵng

## sontruong2111

Chuyến bay trực tiếp đầu tiên từ Busan – Đà Nẵng. Sau 2 đường bay thẳng tới *Incheon* và *Seoul*, ngày 26-7 chuyến bay thuê bao trực tiếp đầu tiên từ *Busan* (Hàn Quốc) – *Đà Nẵng* chở theo 170 du khách đã hạ cánh xuống Sân bay quốc tế Đà Nẵng. Đường bay này do Công ty Việt Lý miền Trung (Công ty lữ hành Hàn Quốc) thuê chuyến của hãng hàng không *Vietnam Airlines*.

_Hàng không Vietnam Airlines_
_
_

Các du khách xứ Hàn sẽ lưu trú chủ yếu tại các *khách sạn*, *resort* ven biển. Ngoài ra du khách sẽ có các tour du lịch Đà Nẵng giá rẻ đến tham quan Bảo tàng điêu khắc Chăm, danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn, các di sản văn hoá thế giới ở các địa phương lân cận như cố đô Huế, đô thị cổ Hội An, thưởng thức các đêm đèn lồng trong khu phố cổ… Theo đại diện của Công ty Việt Lý miền Trung, đường bay trực tiếp này dự kiến sẽ được thử nghiệm đến tháng 9-2013. Nếu thành công, công ty sẽ tăng tần suất các chuyến bay vào mùa đông vì đây là thời điểm du khách Hàn Quốc sang đánh golf tại Đà Nẵng tăng cao. Đây cũng sẽ là cơ sở để có thể tiến tới hình thành đường bay trực tiếp định kỳ trên tuyến Busan – Đà Nẵng.
_Du khách Hàn Quốc đến Đà Nẵng_
_
_

Hàn Quốc hiện được xem là thị trường khách du lịch trọng điểm của Đà Nẵng. Đến nay đã có 2 đường bay trực tiếp định kỳ nối Đà Nẵng với xứ sở kim chi. Gồm đường bay Incheon – Đà Nẵng do hai hãng hàng không của Hàn Quốc là Asiana Airlines và Korean Airlines cùng khai thác, và đường bay Seoul – Đà Nẵng do Vietnam Airlines khai thác.

----------

